# any keyboardist/guitarists or just keyboardists out there?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

My band needs a keyboardist/guitarist or just keyboardist. PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

SnowBlind said:


> My band needs a keyboardist/guitarist or just keyboardist. PM or email me at [email protected]


Is it lead guitar?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

sonicmat said:


> Is it lead guitar?:confused-smiley-010


ability to do both prefereably. But wahtever lead guitar is fine too. I posted this quite a while ago though were still looking for the right person.


----------



## ibanezlezbian (Mar 15, 2007)

Im interested how old are you and where are you located?


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

SnowBlind said:


> ability to do both prefereably. But wahtever lead guitar is fine too. I posted this quite a while ago though were still looking for the right person.


Well, what kinda music?:wave:


----------

